# Black horn 209 Hang fires/ primers?



## jdmac (Dec 23, 2009)

Finally found bh209 @ bass pro. -shooting 110 grains with 250 shockwave and remington sts primers out of traditions pursuit. having problems with hangfires and misfires. do I need to try the hotter primers like federal 209a or cci magnums? -never had any problems before with pyrodex, other than a very dirty 26'' barrel!


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 23, 2009)

cci 209m or the federal 209a primers should help out. BH209 needs full strength primers to be reliable.

i prefer Pyrodex. Why take a chance on a hang fire is my thinking LOL.


----------



## MCW1984 (Dec 23, 2009)

i had the same problem with the same powder and same primers,i switched to cci mag primers and have not had a problem since.


----------



## jdmac (Dec 23, 2009)

-bh209 also calls for a totally enclosed 209 primer. does my tradition pursuit have this? I get alot of blowback from the breech plug area. (maybe not getting enough fire to powder?) -will try to find the hotter primers and give em a try. - anybody know where to find them south of ATL?- thanks


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 23, 2009)

yes the pursuit fits this. The blowby your most likely getting is from the primers, they are super dirty in my cva accura. You can try backing your breech plug out a 1/4 turn and see if that helps keep the primer in place.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 25, 2009)

jdmac said:


> -bh209 also calls for a totally enclosed 209 primer. does my tradition pursuit have this? I get alot of blowback from the breech plug area. (maybe not getting enough fire to powder?) -will try to find the hotter primers and give em a try. - anybody know where to find them south of ATL?- thanks




pick up either winchester 209's or the CCIs and you will be fine.  army navy in stockbridge prolly has both


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 25, 2009)

Magnum primers and if you still get hangfires, you can mail your breach plug to Blackhorn and they will bore it out slightly larger for free.


----------



## aaronward9 (Dec 26, 2009)

don't shoot the ML'ing 209 primers.  get some actual shotgun re-loading primers.  they are a lot hotter.  I had the same problem and when I switched, it was a BIG difference.


----------



## jdmac (Dec 28, 2009)

thks! - still looking for the magnum primers. nobody has them, would order but they charge $20 extra to ship. most stores are waiting till next yr. to place orders.


----------



## creation's_cause (Dec 28, 2009)

Once you get the correct primers I am betting you will be amazed with BH209....I sure was!!  Easy to clean, great accuracy.  I am hooked on that stuff for in-line, 209-type MLs.  Pyrodex and the like may still have there place in percussion capped MLs....so I will probably still be shooting it at some time in my older TCs.  Let us know how it works out when you get the primers....I have extras if you are having a hard time finding any and are in the Warner Robins area....let me know.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 29, 2009)

heres another thing to test. I was getting misfires with the super slick sabots that come with some of the T/C bullets I think they allowed the bullet and powder to move easily up the barrel and cause misfires. When I went back to the MMP sabots I had no more troubles. The sabots were the only thing I changed.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re:*

I too use MMC Sabots.  A tight fight (but not too tight) is essential.

My friend uses the same rifle and had the same issue you have using Powerbelts.  He uses STD 209 federal Primers, so that wasn't the issue. He was extra careful in cleaning the breech plug hole, still no solution.  In the end, the problem seems to have been too heavy an application of gun oil onto the inside of the barrel and breech plug. This was enough to affect the first few shots and cause some hangfires.

A very,very light coating of Hoppes #9 oil is all you need.  Hope this helps.


----------



## danny-s (Jan 4, 2010)

if you still have problems finding the primers ill ups you some , we have them in stock at my store


----------



## jdmac (Jan 5, 2010)

thks, found a local sporting goods store that agreed to order them for me.- ready to sight in my pursuit ml with bh209, just hope there are no more hangfire issues! ( I'm a little spooked! )


----------



## jdmac (Jan 19, 2010)

*Magnum Primers*

-after reading a very good article by Randy Wakeman about BH 209,-" Perfect ignition is contingent on an adequate flash hole, flame temperature that reaches the charge, and the particulate matter from the 209 primer that infuses the powder charge as well. W209 Winchester, Federal 209A, and CCI 209M primers are all considered "magnum strength" primers and work well."-Randy Wakeman. I didnt realize that Winchester W209 primers were considered magnum strength? - should have listened to JT and bought them last year ( missed a trophy doe last day of season!........HANGFIRE!!!) - Thanks for all the help yall. Will pick some W209's up today , will let ya know how they work after some time at the bench.


----------



## jdmac (Jan 24, 2010)

-winchester 209 primers work great! - 110gr. BH209 + 250 gr. shockwave = 3 perfect shots. ( 1 in. group @ 50 yds) - cant wait to see how they fly @ 150-200 yds.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2010)

jdmac said:


> -winchester 209 primers work great! - 110gr. BH209 + 250 gr. shockwave = 3 perfect shots. ( 1 in. group @ 50 yds) - cant wait to see how they fly @ 150-200 yds.




good shooting man!  remember dont swab between shots


----------



## jdmac (Jan 11, 2011)

dead on @ 150 yds. and 6 in. low @200 yds. - with just 100 grains of BH209.


----------



## jdmac (Jan 11, 2011)

like many have said before. 100 grains shoots tighter groups for me as well.


----------



## beersndeer (Jan 11, 2011)

I use the remington primers shooting 100gr of bh209. I got the remington primers that are a little hotter thanthe normal ones for muzzleloaders. I only had 1 hang fire and that was at the range after about 18 shots....the breech plug was gummed up pretty good. cleaned it and had no more problems


----------



## jdmac (Jan 11, 2011)

tried the remington sts primers, still had hangfires. went to the winchester w209 primers - end of problem! they are also easy to find.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 15, 2011)

That's usually the problem people have when first using BH 209.


----------



## DC-08 (Jan 24, 2011)

jdmac said:


> dead on @ 150 yds. and 6 in. low @200 yds. - with just 100 grains of BH209.


               How high was your 50 yd group.
Thanks
DC


----------



## jdmac (Jan 25, 2011)

50 yd group - about 3" high, 100 yd - 3" high, 150 yd - dead on, 200 yd 6 in low. shooting a 250 grain hornady sst or shockwave with 100 gr. BH209. ( the red hornady 3-petal sabots were more accurate than the yellow 2 petal ones that came with the shockwaves! - same bullet )


----------



## DC-08 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------

